# Access to Dr. Indranil Goswami's PE (CIVIL) Review Course Videos



## civilized_naah (Oct 1, 2012)

From now until the day of the October 2012 PE Exam, you can have access to the lecture videos from the January-April 2012 PE Civil Review Course offered (via webinars) by Dr. Indranil Goswami. There are 21 lectures in all. They are archived on Google Plus. You have to join Google Plus (use keywords INDRANIL GOSWAMI MORGAN to find him) to view the videos. The cost is $99 for unlimited access from now until the date of the PE Exam (October 26, 2012). Most expedient method of payment would be via Paypal (use [email protected] as payee). Thus, this requires two separate actions:

(1) Enrollment in Google Plus and adding Indranil Goswami to your circles.

(2) Making payment along with the notification of your profile name in Google Plus, so that they can be associated.

Lectures 1-4 Structural (12 hours total)

Lectures 5-8 Geotechnical (12 hours total)

Lectures 9-11 (Water Resources (9 hours total)

Lectures 12-15 Transportation (12 hours total)

Lectures 16-19 Construction (12 hours total)

Lectures 20-21 Overall Review/Problem solving (6 hours total)

The only reason for less time allocated to W&amp;E is that by class consensus, the discussion of Environmental topics was truncated to basic topics only. The only Environmental topics discussed were - Hydraulic and Organic Loading, Dissolved Oxygen, Dilution, BOD, Drinking Water Standards, Hardness &amp; Alkalinity.


----------

